# Already installed Sound Drivers but PCI Device still Not Recognized



## jaydee_ado (Jan 24, 2008)

Guys i hope you can help me, I re-installed my windows xp, before i have an sp2 and now i upgraded to sp3. 

My problem is, i installed all the software that comes with my motherboard (ECS 945GZT-M) but when i checked my device manager, i found out that a PCI Device is not recognized, for the on board sound.

I already downloaded and installed a driver software (Realtek High Definition Audio Driver and Realtek AC '97 Audio) from ecs same as the one that comes with my motherboard but still no change.

The PCI Device Instance ID is: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_29181019&REV_01\3&11583659&0&D8

I hope i gave all the information needed.

Please please please help me!!!! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Jaydee ado,
After the re-install of XP did you install the chipset driver?
You may need this driver UAA driver here:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml
Uninstall the sound card drivers in Add/remove program.
Install the UAA driver the reinstall the Sound driver Realtek High definition Audio. If you still have problems follow my directions below.
If you could, please run EVEREST below my signature and Post the results. This will give me a detailed report of your system.
Also if you can post a screen shot of your device manager with all components open that will help. Here is a link on how to Post a screen shot if you need it.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jaydee_ado (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello! I followed your instructions i downloaded and installed the chipset driver and installed the HD Audio driver that i have, but the problem is still there.

I ran everest and below are the results, i also attached my desktop pic. 

I divided the everest results into two because it won't fit. Thank you! 

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer  JAYDEE-220DC4EF
Generator Jaydee
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-01-25
Time 22:00


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3, v.3264
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name JAYDEE-220DC4EF
User Name Jaydee

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium D 930, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945G
System Memory 1024 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (04/26/07)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT (256 MB)
Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 703DF(X)/753DF(X)/783DF(X)/MagicSyncMaster CD173A(T) [17" CRT] (HVCW200909)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Disk Drive Hitachi HDS721680PLA380 (74 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive ATAPI DVD A DH20A4H
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 76308 MB (69729 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC (192.168.241.255)

Peripherals:
Printer Send To OneNote 2007
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device Logitech Microphone (Web)
USB Device Logitech QuickCam Web (0801)
USB Device Logitech USB Camera (Web)
USB Device USB Human Interface Device


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
Version 080012
Release Date 04/26/2007
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer ECS
Product 945GZ/CT-M
Version To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Serial Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Universal Unique ID 00020003-00040005-00060007-00080009
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer ECS
Product 945GZ/CT-M
Version ECS
Serial Number To be filled by O.E.M.

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer ECS
Version To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Serial Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Asset Tag To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Chassis Type Desktop Case
Boot-Up State Safe
Power Supply State Safe
Thermal State Safe
Security Status None

[ Memory Controller ]

Memory Controller Properties:
Error Detection Method 64-bit ECC
Error Correction None
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
Supported Memory Types DIMM, SDRAM
Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V
Maximum Memory Module Size 4096 MB
Memory Slots 4

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
Serial Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Asset Tag To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Part Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
External Clock 200 MHz
Maximum Clock 3000 MHz
Current Clock 3000 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 1.3 V
Status Enabled
Socket Designation CPU 1

[ Caches / L1-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 32 KB
Installed Size 32 KB
Error Correction Parity
Socket Designation L1-Cache

[ Caches / L2-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 4096 KB
Installed Size 4096 KB
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation L2-Cache

[ Caches / L3-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Disabled
Maximum Size 0 KB
Installed Size 0 KB
Socket Designation L3-Cache

[ Memory Modules / DIMM0 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation DIMM0
Type DIMM, SDRAM
Installed Size 1024 MB
Enabled Size 1024 MB

[ Memory Modules / DIMM1 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation DIMM1
Type DIMM, SDRAM
Installed Size Not Installed
Enabled Size Not Installed

[ Memory Modules / DIMM2 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation DIMM2
Type DIMM, SDRAM
Installed Size Not Installed
Enabled Size Not Installed

[ Memory Modules / DIMM3 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation DIMM3
Type DIMM, SDRAM
Installed Size Not Installed
Enabled Size Not Installed

[ Memory Devices / DIMM0 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type SDRAM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 1024 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM0
Bank Locator BANK0
Manufacturer Manufacturer0
Serial Number SerNum0
Asset Tag AssetTagNum0
Part Number PartNum0

[ Memory Devices / DIMM1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Device Locator DIMM1
Bank Locator BANK1
Manufacturer Manufacturer1
Serial Number SerNum1
Asset Tag AssetTagNum1
Part Number PartNum1

[ Memory Devices / DIMM2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Device Locator DIMM2
Bank Locator BANK2
Manufacturer Manufacturer2
Serial Number SerNum2
Asset Tag AssetTagNum2
Part Number PartNum2

[ Memory Devices / DIMM3 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Device Locator DIMM3
Bank Locator BANK3
 Manufacturer Manufacturer3
Serial Number SerNum3
Asset Tag AssetTagNum3
Part Number PartNum3


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium D 930
CPU Alias Presler
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F65h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2994.64 MHz (original: 3000 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 15.0x
CPU FSB 199.64 MHz (original: 200 MHz)
Memory Bus 266.19 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 2 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-0100-000001-00101111-042607-Lakeport$945GZ/GCT-M_945GZ/GCT-M 04/26/07
Motherboard Name Unknown

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945G
Memory Timings 4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Corsair VS1GB533D2 1 GB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 04/26/07
Video BIOS Date 04/16/07
DMI BIOS Version 080012


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status No Battery
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type HDD
GPU Sensor Type Driver (NV-DRV)

Temperatures:
CPU 40 °C (104 °F)
GPU 49 °C (120 °F)
Hitachi HDS721680PLA380 43 °C (109 °F)


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium D 930, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
CPU Alias Presler
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock 3000 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 12x / 15x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 2 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU:
CPU #0 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz, 2992 MHz
CPU #1 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz, 2992 MHz

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #1 0 %
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #2 100 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F65h
IA Brand ID 00h (Unknown)
Platform ID 0Fh (Socket 478)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
Microcode Update Revision 7
HTT / CMP Units 1 / 2

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Supported, Enabled
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Supported, Disabled
Frequency ID Control  Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Not Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Supported, Enabled
L1 Context ID Supported
Local APIC On Chip Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
CPUID 00000000 00000006-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F65-00020800-0000E49D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 605B5101-00000000-00000000-007D7040
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 04000121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000006 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20442029-20555043-30302E33-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-08006040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000

CPUID Registers (CPU #2 Virtual):
CPUID 00000000 00000006-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F65-01020800-0000E49D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 605B5101-00000000-00000000-007D7040
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 04000121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000006 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20442029-20555043-30302E33-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-08006040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000

MSR Registers:
MSR 00000017 000A-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002C 0000-0000-0F12-030F
MSR 0000008B 0000-0007-0000-0000
MSR 00000198 0000-0F27-0000-0F27
MSR 00000199 0000-0000-0000-0F27
MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 000001A0 0000-0000-2284-0489


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-0100-000001-00101111-042607-Lakeport$945GZ/GCT-M_945GZ/GCT-M 04/26/07
Motherboard Name Unknown

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 200 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 800 MHz
Bandwidth 6400 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 267 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 4267 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type  Intel Direct Media Interface


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 1023 MB
Used 416 MB
Free 606 MB
Utilization 41 %

Swap Space:
Total 2460 MB
Used 356 MB
Free 2103 MB
Utilization 14 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 3483 MB
Used 773 MB
Free 2710 MB
Utilization 22 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active Yes


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Corsair VS1GB533D2 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Corsair VS1GB533D2
Serial Number None
Module Size 1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Not Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Corsair Memory, Inc.
Product Information http://www.corsairmemory.com/corsair/products.html


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: Intel Lakeport-G i945G ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Lakeport-G i945G
Revision / Stepping 02 / A2
Package Type 1202 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 3.4 cm x 3.4 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Single Channel (64-bit)

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 4T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 4T
RAS Precharge (tRP)  4T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 12T

Error Correction:
ECC Not Supported
ChipKill ECC Not Supported
RAID Not Supported
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 1024 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)

Integrated Graphics Controller:
Graphics Controller Type Intel GMA 950
Graphics Controller Status Disabled

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

[ South Bridge: Intel 82801GB ICH7 ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge Intel 82801GB ICH7
Revision / Stepping E1 / A1
Package Type 652 Pin mBGA
Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V

High Definition Audio:
Audio Controller Type Intel 82801GB(M) ICH7
Codec Name Realtek Unknown
Codec ID 10EC0883h
Codec Revision 00100002h

PCI Express Controller:
PCI-E x4 port #1 In Use @ x4 (NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT [NoDB])

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI
System BIOS Date 04/26/07
Video BIOS Date 04/16/07

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name American Megatrends Inc.
Product Information http://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!


--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT ]

Video Adapter Properties:
Device Description NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
Adapter String GeForce 7300 GT
BIOS String Version 5.73.22.66.00
Chip Type GeForce 7300 GT
DAC Type Integrated RAMDAC
Installed Drivers nv4_disp (6.14.10.9371 - nVIDIA ForceWare 93.71)
Memory Size 256 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name NVIDIA Corporation
Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products
Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


--------[ Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Samsung SyncMaster 703DF(X)/753DF(X)/783DF(X)/MagicSyncMaster CD173A(T) ]

Monitor Properties:
Monitor Name Samsung SyncMaster 703DF(X)/753DF(X)/783DF(X)/MagicSyncMaster CD173A(T)
Monitor ID SAM0022
Model SyncMaster
Monitor Type 17" CRT
Manufacture Date Week 7 / 2003
Serial Number HVCW200909
Max. Visible Display Size 32 cm x 24 cm (15.7")
Picture Aspect Ratio 4:3
Horizontal Frequency 30 - 71 kHz
Vertical Frequency 50 - 160 Hz
Maximum Resolution 1280 x 1024
Gamma 1.82
DPMS Mode Support Active-Off

Supported Video Modes:
640 x 480 140 Hz
800 x 600 110 Hz
1024 x 768 85 Hz
1152 x 864 75 Hz
1280 x 1024 65 Hz

Monitor Manufacturer:
Company Name Samsung
Product Information http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/....jsp?prod_path=/Computers+and+Related/Monitor
Driver Download http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/nabc/support/b2c_support_search.jsp


--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desktop Properties:
Device Technology Raster Display
Resolution  1280 x 1024
Color Depth 32-bit
Color Planes 1
Font Resolution 96 dpi
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36
Pixel Diagonal 51
Vertical Refresh Rate 60 Hz

Desktop Effects:
Combo-Box Animation Enabled
Drop Shadow Effect Enabled
Flat Menu Effect Enabled
Font Smoothing Enabled
Full Window Dragging Enabled
Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled
Hide Menu Access Keys Enabled
Hot Tracking Effect Enabled
Icon Title Wrapping Enabled
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Enabled
Menu Animation Enabled
Menu Fade Effect Enabled
Minimize/Restore Animation Enabled
Mouse Cursor Shadow Enabled
Selection Fade Effect Enabled
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled
ToolTip Animation Enabled
ToolTip Fade Effect Enabled
Windows Plus! Extension Disabled

Problems & Suggestions:
Problem At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic (CRT) displays.


--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\\.\DISPLAY1 Yes (0,0) (1280,1024)


--------[ Windows Audio ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mixer.0 0001 0068 Logitech Microphone (Web)
wave-in.0 0001 0065 Logitech Microphone (Web)


--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1] PCI


--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Hitachi HDS721680PLA380 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Hitachi HDS721680PLA380
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Hitachi Global Storage Technologies
Product Information http://www.hgst.com/products

[ ATAPI DVD A DH20A4H ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ATAPI DVD A DH20A4H
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

[ Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Driver Date 9/13/2006
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7ide.inf

Device Resources:
Port FFA0-FFAF

[ Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Driver Date 9/13/2006
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7ide.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Port B880-B88F
Port BC00-BC03
Port C000-C007
Port C080-C083
Port C400-C407

[ Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

[ Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf


--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C: Local Disk NTFS 76308 MB 6579 MB 69729 MB 91 % D434-5E71
D: (CD v1_9I) Optical Drive CDFS 637 MB 637 MB 0 KB 0 % C2F7-141A


--------[ Physical Drives ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Drive #1 - Hitachi HDS721680PLA380 (74 GB) ]

#1 (Active) NTFS C: 0 MB 76308 MB


--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ ATAPI DVD A DH20A4H ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description ATAPI DVD A DH20A4H


--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

00 01 00 Optical Drive ATAPI DV D A DH20A4H 
00 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
01 00 00 Disk Drive Hitachi HDS721680PLA380 
01 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 


--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Hitachi HDS721680PLA380 (PVF704Z10YX9YT) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID Hitachi HDS721680PLA380
Serial Number PVF704Z10YX9YT
Revision P21OABEA
Parameters 155061 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 156301488
Buffer 7376 KB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead)
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 52
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 6 (ATA-133)
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Unformatted Capacity 76319 MB

ATA Device Features:
SMART Supported
Security Mode Supported
Power Management Supported
Advanced Power Management Supported
Write Cache Supported
Host Protected Area Supported
Power-Up In Standby Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Supported
48-bit LBA Supported
Device Configuration Overlay Supported

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Hitachi Global Storage Technologies
Product Information http://www.hgst.com/products


--------[ SMART ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Hitachi HDS721680PLA380 (PVF704Z10YX9YT) ]

01 Raw Read Error Rate 16 97 97 393216 OK: Value is normal
02 Throughput Performance 50 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
03 Spin Up Time 24 123 123 10682530 OK: Value is normal
04 Start/Stop Count 0 100 100 285 OK: Always passing
05 Reallocated Sector Count 5 100 100 114 OK: Value is normal
07 Seek Error Rate 67 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
08 Seek Time Performance 20 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
09 Power-On Time Count 0 100 100 642 OK: Always passing
0A Spin Retry Count 60 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0C Power Cycle Count 0 100 100 282 OK: Always passing
C0 Power-Off Retract Count 0 100 100 285 OK: Always passing
C1 Load/Unload Cycle Count 0 100 100 285 OK: Always passing
C2 Temperature 0 139 139 25, 43 OK: Always passing
C4 Reallocation Event Count 0 100 100 125 OK: Always passing
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
C6 Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 253 0 OK: Always passing


--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Interface Type Ethernet
Hardware Address 00-1B-B9-61-7E-B0
Connection Name Local Area Connection
Connection Speed 100 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 1/25/2008 9:00:52 PM
DHCP Lease Expires 2/1/2008 9:00:52 PM
Bytes Received 8677746 (8.3 MB)
 Bytes Sent 1435025 (1.4 MB)

Network Adapter Addresses:
IP / Subnet Mask 192.168.241.255 / 255.255.224.0
Gateway 192.168.224.1
DHCP 192.168.224.1
DNS 203.84.191.216
DNS 121.1.3.208
DNS 121.1.3.199
DNS 121.1.3.250

Network Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Product Information http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-1.aspx?lineid=1
Driver Download http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-1.aspx?lineid=1


--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] PCI


--------[ DirectX Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Display Driver ]

DirectDraw Device Properties:
DirectDraw Driver Name display
DirectDraw Driver Description Primary Display Driver
Hardware Driver nv4_disp.dll
Hardware Description NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT

Direct3D Device Properties:
Available Local Video Memory 250876 KB
Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP) 385023 KB
Rendering Bit Depths 16, 32
Z-Buffer Bit Depths 16, 24
Min Texture Size 1 x 1
Max Texture Size 4096 x 4096
Vertex Shader Version 3.0
Pixel Shader Version 3.0

Direct3D Device Features:
Additive Texture Blending Supported
AGP Texturing Supported
Anisotropic Filtering Supported
Bilinear Filtering Supported
Cubic Environment Mapping Supported
Cubic Filtering Not Supported
Decal-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Decal Texture Blending Supported
Directional Lights Not Supported
DirectX Texture Compression Supported
DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression Not Supported
Dithering Supported
Dot3 Texture Blending Supported
Dynamic Textures Supported
Edge Antialiasing Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance Supported
Factor Alpha Blending Supported
Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal Not Supported
Guard Band Supported
Hardware Scene Rasterization Supported
Hardware Transform & Lighting Supported
Legacy Depth Bias Not Supported
Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments Supported
Mipmapped Cube Textures Supported
Mipmapped Volume Textures Supported
Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Modulate Texture Blending Supported
Non-Square Textures Supported
N-Patches Not Supported
Perspective Texture Correction Supported
Point Lights Not Supported
Point Sampling Supported
Projective Textures Supported
Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines Not Supported
Range-Based Fog Supported
Rectangular & Triangular Patches Not Supported
Rendering In Windowed Mode Supported
Scissor Test Not Supported
Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias Not Supported
Specular Flat Shading Supported
Specular Gouraud Shading Supported
Specular Phong Shading Not Supported
Spherical Mapping Supported
Spot Lights Not Supported
Stencil Buffers Supported
Sub-Pixel Accuracy Supported
Table Fog Supported
Texture Alpha Blending Supported
Texture Clamping Supported
Texture Mirroring Supported
Texture Transparency Supported
Texture Wrapping Supported
Triangle Culling Not Supported
Trilinear Filtering Supported
Two-Sided Stencil Test Not Supported
Vertex Alpha Blending Supported
Vertex Fog Supported
Vertex Tweening Not Supported
Volume Textures Supported
W-Based Fog Supported
W-Buffering Not Supported
Z-Based Fog Supported
Z-Bias Supported
Z-Test Supported

Supported FourCC Codes:
 Supported
AI44 Supported
AIP8 Supported
AV12 Supported
AYUV Supported
DXT1 Supported
DXT2 Supported
DXT3 Supported
DXT4  Supported
DXT5 Supported
IA44 Supported
IF09 Supported
IV31 Supported
IV32 Supported
NV12 Supported
NV24 Supported
NVBF Supported
NVCS Supported
NVHS Supported
NVHU Supported
PL16 Supported
PLFF Supported
RAW8 Supported
UYVY Supported
YUY2 Supported
YV12 Supported
YVU9 Supported


--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Sound Driver ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Primary Sound Driver
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 0
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 0 / 0 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats None
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats None
Total / Free Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver No
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Not Supported
DirectSound3D Not Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported


--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported


--------[ DirectX Input ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Mouse ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Mouse
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Axes 3
Buttons/Keys 3

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Keyboard ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Keyboard
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Buttons/Keys 128

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported


--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Devices ]

Computer:
ACPI Multiprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0

Disk drives:
Hitachi HDS721680PLA380 5.1.2535.0

Display adapters:
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT 6.14.10.9371

DVD/CD-ROM drives:
ATAPI DVD A DH20A4H 5.1.2535.0

Human Interface Devices:
USB Human Interface Device 5.1.2600.3264

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF8.2.0.1008
Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C08.2.0.1008
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.3264
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.3264
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.3264

Imaging devices:
Logitech QuickCam Web (0801) 5.1.2600.0

Keyboards:
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard5.1.2600.3264

Mice and other pointing devices:
HID-compliant mouse 5.1.2600.0

Monitors:
SyncMaster 753DF(T)/ 783DF(T), MagicSyncMaster AQ17DF5.1.2001.0

Network adapters:
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 5.663.1212.2006
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0

Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
AFD 
Beep 
Belarc SMBios Access 
dmboot 
dmload 
Fips 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
McAfee Inc. 
McAfee Inc. 
McAfee Inc. 
McAfee Inc. 
McAfee Inc. 
mountmgr  
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
VgaSave 
VolSnap 

Other devices:
PCI Device 

Ports (COM & LPT):
Communications Port (COM1) 5.1.2600.0

Processors:
Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz 5.1.2600.0
Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz 5.1.2600.0

Sound, video and game controllers:
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0
Logitech Microphone (Web) 5.1.2600.0
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 5.1.2535.0
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0

Storage volumes:
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0

System devices:
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.3264
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.3264
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.3264
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.3264
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E 5.1.2600.3264
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D07.0.0.1020
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA7.0.0.1020
Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B87.0.0.1020
Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device 5.1.2600.3264
Intel(R) 945G/GZ/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 27708.1.0.1007
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.3264
Logical Disk Manager 5.1.2600.3264
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.3264
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.3264
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.3264
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.3264
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.3264
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.3264
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.3264
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.3264
PCI bus 5.1.2600.3264
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.3264
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.3264
System board 5.1.2600.3264
System board 5.1.2600.3264
System CMOS/real time clock  5.1.2600.3264
System speaker 5.1.2600.3264
System timer 5.1.2600.3264
Terminal Server Device Redirector 5.1.2600.3264
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.3264
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.3264
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.3264

Universal Serial Bus controllers:
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C88.2.0.1008
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C98.2.0.1008
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA8.2.0.1008
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB8.2.0.1008
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC8.2.0.1008
Logitech USB Camera (Web) 5.4.8.4
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.3264
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.3264
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.3264
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.3264
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.3264

[ Computer / ACPI Multiprocessor PC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hal.inf
Hardware ID acpiapic_mp

[ Disk drives / Hitachi HDS721680PLA380 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Hitachi HDS721680PLA380
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskHitachi_HDS721680PLA380_________________P21OABEA
Location Information 0

[ Display adapters / NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
Driver Date 10/22/2006
Driver Version 6.14.10.9371
Driver Provider NVIDIA
INF File oem3.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0393&SUBSYS_033D0000&REV_A1
Location Information PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0
PCI Device NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT [NoDB]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF
Memory FC000000-FCFFFFFF
Memory FD000000-FDFFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF
Port DC00-DC7F

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / ATAPI DVD A DH20A4H ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ATAPI DVD A DH20A4H
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomATAPI_DVD_A__DH20A4H____________________QP53____
Location Information 1

[ Human Interface Devices / USB Human Interface Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Human Interface Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File input.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_15d9&Pid_0a33&Rev_0100
Location Information USB Mouse

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Driver Date 9/13/2006
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7ide.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_26241019&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
Port FFA0-FFAF

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Driver Date 9/13/2006
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7ide.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_26241019&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 2
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Port B880-B88F
Port BC00-BC03
Port C000-C007
Port C080-C083
Port C400-C407

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-27df
Location Information Primary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-27c0
Location Information Primary Channel

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-27c0
Location Information Secondary Channel

[ Imaging devices / Logitech QuickCam Web (0801) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Logitech QuickCam Web (0801)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Logitech
INF File ovcam.inf
Hardware ID  USB\Vid_046d&Pid_0801&Rev_0100&MI_00
Location Information Camera

[ Keyboards / Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File keyboard.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0303
PnP Device 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard

Device Resources:
IRQ 01
Port 0060-0060
Port 0064-0064

[ Mice and other pointing devices / HID-compliant mouse ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HID-compliant mouse
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msmouse.inf
Hardware ID HID\Vid_15d9&Pid_0a33&Rev_0100

[ Monitors / SyncMaster 753DF(T)/ 783DF(T), MagicSyncMaster AQ17DF ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SyncMaster 753DF(T)/ 783DF(T), MagicSyncMaster AQ17DF
Driver Date 6/6/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File monitor7.inf
Hardware ID Monitor\SAM0022
Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 703DF(X)/753DF(X)/783DF(X)/MagicSyncMaster CD173A(T)

[ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct Parallel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ptiminiport

[ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Driver Date 12/12/2006
Driver Version 5.663.1212.2006
Driver Provider Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
INF File  oem1.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_81391019&REV_10
Location Information PCI bus 2, device 5, function 0
PCI Device Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Device Resources:
IRQ 20
Memory FEBFFC00-FEBFFCFF
Port E800-E8FF

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanip

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_l2tpminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pppoeminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pptpminiport

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AFD ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AFD

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Beep ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Beep

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Belarc SMBios Access ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Belarc SMBios Access

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmboot ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description dmboot

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmload ]

 Device Properties:
Driver Description dmload

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Fips ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Fips

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Generic Packet Classifier ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic Packet Classifier

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / HTTP ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HTTP

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IP Network Address Translator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IP Network Address Translator

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPSEC driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IPSEC driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ksecdd ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ksecdd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / McAfee Inc. ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description McAfee Inc.

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / McAfee Inc. ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description McAfee Inc.

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / McAfee Inc. ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description McAfee Inc.

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / McAfee Inc. ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description McAfee Inc.

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / McAfee Inc. ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description McAfee Inc.

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mountmgr ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description mountmgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS System Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDIS System Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDProxy ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDProxy

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NetBios over Tcpip ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NetBios over Tcpip

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Null ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Null

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PartMgr ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PartMgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ParVdm ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ParVdm

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDPCDD ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description RDPCDD

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access Auto Connection Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access Auto Connection Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access IP ARP Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access IP ARP Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description  Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TCP/IP Protocol Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description TCP/IP Protocol Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VgaSave ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VgaSave

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VolSnap ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VolSnap

[ Other devices / PCI Device ]

Device Resources:
IRQ 10
Memory FBFFC000-FBFFFFFF

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / Communications Port (COM1) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Communications Port (COM1)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0501
PnP Device 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port

Device Resources:
IRQ 04
Port 03F8-03FF

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
Driver Date 4/1/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_15_Model_6

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
Driver Date 4/1/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_15_Model_6

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Audio Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMACM

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Logitech Microphone (Web) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Logitech Microphone (Web)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Logitech
INF File ovsound.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_046d&Pid_0801&Rev_0100&MI_01
Location Information Camera

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Media Control Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{a7c7a5b0-5af3-11d1-9ced-00a024bf0407}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{cd171de3-69e5-11d2-b56d-0000f8754380}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVID


----------



## jaydee_ado (Jan 24, 2008)

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\FixedButton

[ System devices / ACPI Power Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Power Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0C
PnP Device Power Button

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Thermal Zone
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File  machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone

[ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct memory access controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200
PnP Device DMA Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 04
Port 0000-000F
Port 0081-0083
Port 0087-0087
Port 0089-008B
Port 008F-008F
Port 00C0-00DF

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1]

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Driver Date 5/23/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 28, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 1 [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF
Memory FC000000-FEAFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF
Port D000-DFFF

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Driver Date 5/23/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7core.inf
Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_26241019&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 3
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 10
Port 0400-041F

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Driver Date 5/23/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1]

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\INT0800
PnP Device Intel Flash EEPROM

Device Resources:
Memory FFB80000-FFBFFFFF
Memory FFF80000-FFFFFFFF

[ System devices / Intel(R) 945G/GZ/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 945G/GZ/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Driver Date 5/16/2006
Driver Version 8.1.0.1007
Driver Provider Intel
INF File 945.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82945G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

Device Resources:
Port 0274-0277
Port 0279-0279
Port 0A79-0A79

[ System devices / Logical Disk Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Logical Disk Manager
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version  5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\DMIO

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microcode Update Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\update

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS

Device Resources:
IRQ 09

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\mssmbios

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory E0000000-E3FFFFFF

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory FFC00000-FFF7FFFF

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
 Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Port 0A00-0A0F
Port 0A10-0A1F
Port 0A20-0A2F
Port 0A30-0A3F

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory FED1C000-FED1FFFF
Memory FED20000-FED8FFFF
Port 0010-001F
Port 0022-003F
Port 0044-005F
Port 0062-0063
Port 0065-006F
Port 0072-007F
Port 0080-0080
Port 0084-0086
Port 0088-0088
Port 008C-008E
Port 0090-009F
Port 00A2-00BF
Port 00E0-00EF
Port 0480-04BF
Port 04D0-04D1
Port 0800-087F

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF

[ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Numeric data processor
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor

Device Resources:
IRQ 13
Port 00F0-00FF

[ System devices / PCI bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI bus
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A08
PnP Device ACPI Three-wire Device Bus

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory 000D0000-000DFFFF
Memory 40000000-FFFFFFFF
Port 0000-0CF7
Port 0D00-FFFF

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\swenum

[ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Programmable interrupt controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0000
PnP Device Programmable Interrupt Controller

Device Resources:
Port 0020-0021
Port 00A0-00A1

[ System devices / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF
Memory 000C0000-000CFFFF
Memory 000E0000-000FFFFF
Memory 00100000-3FFFFFFF

[ System devices / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory FED13000-FED19FFF

[ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00
PnP Device Real-Time Clock

Device Resources:
IRQ 08
Port 0070-0071

[ System devices / System speaker ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System speaker
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0800
PnP Device PC Speaker

Device Resources:
Port 0061-0061

[ System devices / System timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System timer
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100
PnP Device System Timer

Device Resources:
IRQ 00
Port 0040-0043

[ System devices / Terminal Server Device Redirector ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Device Redirector
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDPDR

[ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD

[ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU

[ System devices / Volume Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Volume Manager
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Driver Date 9/13/2006
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008
Driver Provider Intel
INF File  ich7usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_26241019&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 23
Port CC00-CC1F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Driver Date 9/13/2006
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_26241019&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Port C880-C89F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Driver Date 9/13/2006
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_26241019&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 2
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 18
Port C800-C81F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Driver Date 9/13/2006
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_26241019&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 3
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Port C480-C49F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Driver Date  9/13/2006
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_26241019&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 7
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 23
Memory FBFFBC00-FBFFBFFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Logitech USB Camera (Web) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Logitech USB Camera (Web)
Driver Date 4/30/2001
Driver Version 5.4.8.4
Driver Provider Logitech
INF File ovcomp.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_046d&Pid_0801&Rev_0100
Location Information Camera

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27CA&REV0001

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID27CC&REV0001

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27C9&REV0001

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27C8&REV0001

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.3264
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27CB&REV0001


--------[ Physical Devices ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI Devices:
Bus 0, Device 30, Function 0 Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 1 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 7 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 27, Function 0 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 0 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 28, Function 0 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 1 [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 2 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 3 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 0 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 1 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 2 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 3 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0 Intel 82945G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
Bus 1, Device 0, Function 0 NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT [NoDB]
Bus 2, Device 5, Function 0 Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

PnP Devices:
PNP0303 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard
PNP0501 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port
PNP0C08 ACPI Driver/BIOS
FIXEDBUTTON ACPI Fixed Feature Button
THERMALZONE ACPI Thermal Zone
PNP0A08 ACPI Three-wire Device Bus
PNP0200 DMA Controller
INT0800 Intel Flash EEPROM
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_6 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_6 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C04 Numeric Data Processor
PNP0800 PC Speaker
PNP0C0C Power Button
PNP0000 Programmable Interrupt Controller
PNP0B00 Real-Time Clock
PNP0C01 System Board Extension
PNP0C01 System Board Extension
PNP0100 System Timer

USB Devices:
046D 0801 Logitech Microphone (Web)
046D 0801 Logitech QuickCam Web (0801)
046D 0801 Logitech USB Camera (Web)
15D9 0A33 USB Human Interface Device

Ports:
COM1 Communications Port (COM1)


--------[ PCI Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 30 / 0
Device ID 8086-244E
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision E1
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 1
Device ID 8086-27DF
Subsystem ID 1019-2624
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 7
Device ID 8086-27CC
Subsystem ID 1019-2624
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI Express
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 27 / 0
Device ID 8086-27D8
Subsystem ID 1019-2918
Device Class 0403 (High Definition Audio)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 0
Device ID 8086-27B8
Subsystem ID 1019-2624
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 1 [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 1 [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 28 / 0
Device ID 8086-27D0
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 2
Device ID 8086-27C0
Subsystem ID 1019-2624
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 3
Device ID 8086-27DA
Subsystem ID 1019-2624
Device Class 0C05 (Serial Bus Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function  0 / 29 / 0
Device ID 8086-27C8
Subsystem ID 1019-2624
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 1
Device ID 8086-27C9
Subsystem ID 1019-2624
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 2
Device ID 8086-27CA
Subsystem ID 1019-2624
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 3
Device ID 8086-27CB
Subsystem ID 1019-2624
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82945G Memory Controller Hub [A-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82945G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0
Device ID 8086-2770
Subsystem ID 1019-2624
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI Express x16
Bus / Device / Function 1 / 0 / 0
Device ID 10DE-0393
Subsystem ID 0000-033D
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller)
Revision A1
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 2 / 5 / 0
Device ID 10EC-8139
Subsystem ID 1019-8139
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Revision 10
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled


----------



## jaydee_ado (Jan 24, 2008)

--------[ Device Resources ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMA 04 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
IRQ 00 Exclusive System timer
IRQ 01 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
IRQ 04 Exclusive Communications Port (COM1)
IRQ 08 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
IRQ 09 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
IRQ 10 Shared PCI Device
IRQ 10 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor
IRQ 14 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
 IRQ 16 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
IRQ 16 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
IRQ 16 Shared NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
IRQ 18 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
IRQ 19 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
IRQ 19 Shared Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
IRQ 20 Shared Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
IRQ 23 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
IRQ 23 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Undetermined Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Memory 000C0000-000CFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000D0000-000DFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000E0000-000FFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 00100000-3FFFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 40000000-FFFFFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
Memory E0000000-E3FFFFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FBFFBC00-FBFFBFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Memory FBFFC000-FBFFFFFF Undetermined PCI Device
Memory FC000000-FCFFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
Memory FC000000-FEAFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Memory FD000000-FDFFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
Memory FEBFFC00-FEBFFCFF Exclusive Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FED13000-FED19FFF Exclusive System board
Memory FED1C000-FED1FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FED20000-FED8FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FFB80000-FFBFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Memory FFC00000-FFF7FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FFF80000-FFFFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Port 0000-000F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0000-0CF7 Shared PCI bus
Port 0010-001F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0020-0021 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 0022-003F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0040-0043 Exclusive System timer
Port 0044-005F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive  System speaker
Port 0062-0063 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Port 0065-006F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0070-0071 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
Port 0072-007F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0080-0080 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0081-0083 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0084-0086 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0087-0087 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0088-0088 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0089-008B Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 008C-008E Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 008F-008F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0090-009F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00A0-00A1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 00A2-00BF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 00E0-00EF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00F0-00FF Exclusive Numeric data processor
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 03B0-03BB Shared NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
Port 03B0-03BB Undetermined Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Port 03C0-03DF Shared NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
Port 03C0-03DF Undetermined Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 03F8-03FF Exclusive Communications Port (COM1)
Port 0400-041F Undetermined Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Port 0480-04BF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 04D0-04D1 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0800-087F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A00-0A0F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A10-0A1F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A20-0A2F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A30-0A3F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0D00-FFFF Shared PCI bus
Port B880-B88F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Port BC00-BC03 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Port C000-C007 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Port C080-C083 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Port C400-C407 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Port C480-C49F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Port C800-C81F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Port C880-C89F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Port CC00-CC1F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Port D000-DFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Port DC00-DC7F Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
Port E800-E8FF Exclusive Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Port FFA0-FFAF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF


--------[ Input ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

Keyboard Properties:
Keyboard Name Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Keyboard Type IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard
Keyboard Layout US
ANSI Code Page 1252 - Western European (Windows)
OEM Code Page 437
Repeat Delay 1
Repeat Rate 31

[ HID-compliant mouse ]

Mouse Properties:
Mouse Name HID-compliant mouse
Mouse Buttons 3
Mouse Hand Right
Pointer Speed 1
Double-Click Time 500 msec
X/Y Threshold 6 / 10
Wheel Scroll Lines 3

Mouse Features:
Active Window Tracking Disabled
ClickLock Disabled
Hide Pointer While Typing Enabled
Mouse Wheel Present
Move Pointer To Default Button Disabled
Pointer Trails Disabled
Sonar Disabled


--------[ Printers ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Send To OneNote 2007 (Default) ]

Printer Properties:
Printer Name Send To OneNote 2007
Default Printer Yes
Share Point Not shared
Printer Port Send To Microsoft OneNote Port:
Printer Driver Send To Microsoft OneNote Driver (v4.00)
Device Name Send To OneNote 2007
Print Processor OneNotePrint2007
Separator Page None
Availability Always
Priority 1
Print Jobs Queued 0
Status Unknown

Paper Properties:
Paper Size Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
Orientation Portrait
Print Quality 300 x 300 dpi Color


--------[ Memory Read ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

P4EE 3733 MHz MSI P4N Diamond nForce4-SLI-Intel Dual DDR2-667 7630 MB/s
P4EE 3733 MHz Dell Dimension XPS i925XE Dual DDR2-533 6920 MB/s
Pentium EE 840 3200 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 6100 MB/s
Athlon64 3500+ 2200 MHz MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum nForce3-Ultra Dual PC3200 DDR 6030 MB/s
P4 540 3200 MHz Abit IC7-MAX3 i875P Dual PC3200 DDR 5780 MB/s
P4 560 3600 MHz Intel D925XCV i925X Dual DDR2-533 5570 MB/s
P4 560 3600 MHz Foxconn 915A01-P i915P Dual DDR2-533 5420 MB/s
Athlon64 FX-51 2200 MHz Asus SK8N nForce3Pro-150 Dual PC3200R DDR 5400 MB/s
P4 520 2800 MHz Soltek SL-PT880E-RL PT880 Dual PC3200 DDR 5370 MB/s
Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe nForce4-SLI Dual PC3200 DDR 5100 MB/s
P4 3000 MHz Intel D875PBZ i875P Dual PC3200 DDR 4880 MB/s
P4EE 3400 MHz Intel D925XCV i925X Dual DDR2-533 4480 MB/s
P4 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-8S655TX Ultra SiS655TX Dual PC3200 DDR 4370 MB/s
P4 3000 MHz Intel D865PERL i865PE Dual PC3200 DDR 4070 MB/s
Pentium D 930 3000 MHz Unknown i945G Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 3978 MB/s
P4 3200 MHz Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT RS350 Ext. Dual PC3200 DDR 3830 MB/s
Xeon 2800 MHz Asus PC-DL i875P Dual PC2700 DDR 3660 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Iwill P4GB iE7205 Dual PC2100 DDR 3560 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Intel D850EMV2 i850E Dual PC1066 RDRAM 3240 MB/s
Athlon64 3000+ 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro nForce3-150 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 3050 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R K8T800 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2980 MB/s
Pentium M 730J 1600 MHz Acer TravelMate 4150 i915PM Dual DDR2-400 2880 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz Shuttle FN45 nForce2-U400 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2790 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz Asus A7V880 KT880 Dual PC3200 DDR 2590 MB/s
P4 2533 MHz DFI NT72-SC i850E Dual PC800 RDRAM 2560 MB/s
AthlonXP 2700+ 2166 MHz Chaintech 7NJL1 nForce2-SPP Dual PC2700 DDR 2500 MB/s
Pentium M 1500 MHz Acer TravelMate 4500 i855GME Ext. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2470 MB/s
AthlonXP 2700+ 2166 MHz Asus A7N8X nForce2-SPP Dual PC2700 DDR 2450 MB/s
P4 2533 MHz Gigabyte GA-8PE667 Ultra i845PE PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2450 MB/s
P4 3066 MHz Asus P4PE i845PE PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2400 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz ASRock K7S8XE+ SiS748 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2370 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4S533-E SiS645DX PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2330 MB/s
AthlonXP 2600+ 2100 MHz MSI KT4V KT400 PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2270 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Gigabyte GA-8GE667 Pro i845GE Int. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2240 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1833 MHz ASRock K7VT4A+ KT400A PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2150 MB/s
P4 1300 MHz Dell Dimension 8100 i850 Dual PC600 RDRAM 2040 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz DFI PE21-EC P4X400 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 2020 MB/s
Celeron 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-8PEMT4 i845PE PC2100 DDR SDRAM 2000 MB/s
AthlonXP 2100+ 1733 MHz Abit NF7 nForce2-SPP Dual PC2100 DDR 1990 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4S533-E SiS645DX PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1960 MB/s
P4 1600 MHz Asus P4B266 i845D PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1940 MB/s
P4 1800 MHz MSI 845E Max i845E PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1940 MB/s
P4 2000 MHz Shuttle AV40 P4X266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1920 MB/s
AthlonXP 2200+ 1800 MHz Chaintech 7NJL1  nForce2-SPP PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1900 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz Asus P4S333-VM SiS650 Ext. PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1870 MB/s
Celeron 1800 MHz TriGem Imperial i845GL Int. PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1870 MB/s
AthlonXP 2000+ 1666 MHz Epox EP-8KHA+ KT266A PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1850 MB/s
P4 1700 MHz ASRock PE Pro SiS645 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1810 MB/s
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz Abit AT7-MAX2 KT400 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1790 MB/s
AthlonXP 2000+ 1666 MHz MSI KT3 Ultra-ARU KT333 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1770 MB/s
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz ECS K7S5A SiS735 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1710 MB/s
Athlon 1200 MHz Abit KG7 AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1700 MB/s
Athlon 1200 MHz Asus A7M266 AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1560 MB/s
AthlonXP 1500+ 1333 MHz Asus A7V266 KT266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1500 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz ECS P4S5A/DX+ SiS645DX PC133 SDRAM 1040 MB/s
AthlonXP 1700+ 1466 MHz AOpen AK73A KT133A PC133 SDRAM 990 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz Asus CUSL2 i815E Ext. PC133 SDRAM 980 MB/s
P4 1600 MHz Dell Dimension 4300 i845 PC133 SDRAM 950 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz ECS P6VAP-A+ ApolloPro133A PC133 SDRAM 840 MB/s
PIII-E 600 MHz Acorp 6V8633A ApolloPro266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 770 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz Intel CC820 i820 PC100 SDRAM 760 MB/s
AthlonXP 1700+ 1466 MHz PCChips M810LR SiS730S Ext. PC133 SDRAM 740 MB/s
Athlon 600 MHz Asus K7M AMD-750 PC100 SDRAM 730 MB/s
Celeron 900 MHz MSI 815EP Pro i815EP PC100 SDRAM 710 MB/s
PIII 600 MHz Asus P2B i440BX PC133 SDRAM 670 MB/s
C3 1333 MHz VIA EPIA SP CN400 Int. PC3200 DDR SDRAM 550 MB/s
Duron 850 MHz Gigabyte GA-7IXE4 AMD750 PC100 SDRAM 460 MB/s
Celeron  466 MHz IBM 628848U i810 Int. PC66 SDRAM 390 MB/s
PII 266 MHz Intel DK440LX i440LX PC66 SDRAM 350 MB/s
K6-III 450 MHz Asus P5A ALADDiN5 PC100 SDRAM 290 MB/s
K6-III 400 MHz Epox EP-MVP3G-M MVP3 PC100 SDRAM 260 MB/s
K6-2 450 MHz Gigabyte GA-5AX ALADDiN5 PC100 SDRAM 260 MB/s
C3 800 MHz VIA EPIA PLE133 PC133 SDRAM 210 MB/s
PentiumMMX 166 MHz Asus TX97-E i430TX PC66 SDRAM 190 MB/s
PentiumPro 200 MHz Intel AP440FX i440FX 66 MHz FPM RAM 160 MB/s
C6 200 MHz M Technology R525 i430FX 66 MHz EDO RAM 60 MB/s
K6 266 MHz Asus SP97-V SiS5598 Int. 66 MHz EDO RAM 60 MB/s
Am5x86 133 MHz Gigabyte GA-5486AL ALi1489 EDO RAM 50 MB/s


--------[ Memory Write ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

P4EE 3733 MHz MSI P4N Diamond nForce4-SLI-Intel Dual DDR2-667 2980 MB/s
Athlon64 3500+ 2200 MHz MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum nForce3-Ultra Dual PC3200 DDR 2600 MB/s
Pentium EE 840 3200 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 2280 MB/s
P4 560 3600 MHz Intel D925XCV i925X Dual DDR2-533 2280 MB/s
P4 560 3600 MHz Foxconn 915A01-P i915P Dual DDR2-533 2200 MB/s
P4EE 3733 MHz Dell Dimension XPS i925XE Dual DDR2-533 2040 MB/s
Athlon64 FX-51 2200 MHz Asus SK8N nForce3Pro-150 Dual PC3200R DDR 1750 MB/s
P4 3000 MHz Intel D875PBZ i875P Dual PC3200 DDR 1750 MB/s
P4 540 3200 MHz Abit IC7-MAX3 i875P Dual PC3200 DDR 1740 MB/s
Pentium D 930 3000 MHz Unknown i945G Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 1652 MB/s
Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe nForce4-SLI Dual PC3200 DDR 1650 MB/s
P4EE 3400 MHz Intel D925XCV i925X Dual DDR2-533 1640 MB/s
P4 520 2800 MHz Soltek SL-PT880E-RL PT880 Dual PC3200 DDR 1550 MB/s
Xeon 2800 MHz Asus PC-DL i875P Dual PC2700 DDR 1540 MB/s
P4 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-8S655TX Ultra SiS655TX Dual PC3200 DDR 1480 MB/s
P4 3000 MHz Intel D865PERL i865PE Dual PC3200 DDR 1440 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Intel D850EMV2 i850E Dual PC1066 RDRAM 1330 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R K8T800 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 1220 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz Shuttle FN45 nForce2-U400 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 1120 MB/s
Athlon64 3000+ 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro nForce3-150 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 1110 MB/s
P4 2533 MHz DFI NT72-SC i850E Dual PC800 RDRAM 1110 MB/s
AthlonXP 2700+ 2166 MHz Chaintech 7NJL1 nForce2-SPP Dual PC2700 DDR 1000 MB/s
AthlonXP 2700+ 2166 MHz Asus A7N8X nForce2-SPP Dual PC2700 DDR 980 MB/s
P4 3200 MHz Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT RS350 Ext. Dual PC3200 DDR 970 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Iwill P4GB iE7205 Dual PC2100 DDR 900 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz Asus A7V880 KT880 Dual PC3200 DDR 880 MB/s
P4 2533 MHz Gigabyte GA-8PE667 Ultra i845PE PC2700 DDR SDRAM 860 MB/s
AthlonXP 2100+ 1733 MHz Abit NF7 nForce2-SPP Dual PC2100 DDR 810 MB/s
Pentium M 730J 1600 MHz Acer TravelMate 4150 i915PM Dual DDR2-400 780 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4S533-E SiS645DX PC2700 DDR SDRAM 780 MB/s
AthlonXP 2200+ 1800 MHz Chaintech 7NJL1 nForce2-SPP PC2100 DDR SDRAM 760 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz ASRock K7S8XE+ SiS748 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 750 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz DFI PE21-EC P4X400 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 750 MB/s
P4 1600 MHz Asus P4B266 i845D PC2100 DDR SDRAM 740 MB/s
AthlonXP 2600+ 2100 MHz MSI KT4V KT400 PC2700 DDR SDRAM 730 MB/s
P4 3066 MHz Asus P4PE i845PE PC2700 DDR SDRAM 700 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz Asus P4S333-VM SiS650 Ext. PC2100 DDR SDRAM 700 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Gigabyte GA-8GE667 Pro i845GE Int. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 690 MB/s
P4 1700 MHz ASRock PE Pro SiS645 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 690 MB/s
Pentium M 1500 MHz Acer TravelMate 4500 i855GME Ext. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 680 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4S533-E SiS645DX PC2100 DDR SDRAM 680 MB/s
P4 1800 MHz MSI 845E Max i845E PC2100 DDR SDRAM 660 MB/s
P4 1300 MHz Dell Dimension 8100 i850 Dual PC600 RDRAM 650 MB/s
P4 2000 MHz Shuttle AV40 P4X266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 650 MB/s
Celeron 1800 MHz TriGem Imperial i845GL Int. PC2100 DDR SDRAM 650 MB/s
Celeron 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-8PEMT4 i845PE PC2100 DDR SDRAM 640 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1833 MHz ASRock K7VT4A+ KT400A PC2700 DDR SDRAM 630 MB/s
AthlonXP 2000+ 1666 MHz MSI KT3 Ultra-ARU KT333 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 590 MB/s
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz Abit AT7-MAX2 KT400 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 560 MB/s
AthlonXP 2000+ 1666 MHz Epox EP-8KHA+ KT266A PC2100 DDR SDRAM 510 MB/s
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz ECS K7S5A SiS735 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 510 MB/s
Athlon 1200 MHz Abit KG7 AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 500 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz ECS P4S5A/DX+ SiS645DX PC133 SDRAM 490 MB/s
Athlon 1200 MHz Asus A7M266 AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 470 MB/s
AthlonXP 1500+ 1333 MHz Asus A7V266 KT266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 430 MB/s
P4 1600 MHz Dell Dimension 4300 i845 PC133 SDRAM 350 MB/s
AthlonXP 1700+ 1466 MHz PCChips M810LR SiS730S Ext. PC133 SDRAM 350 MB/s
AthlonXP 1700+ 1466 MHz AOpen AK73A KT133A PC133 SDRAM 310 MB/s
Athlon 600 MHz Asus K7M AMD-750 PC100 SDRAM 300 MB/s
PIII 600 MHz Asus P2B  i440BX PC133 SDRAM 260 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz Asus CUSL2 i815E Ext. PC133 SDRAM 240 MB/s
C3 1333 MHz VIA EPIA SP CN400 Int. PC3200 DDR SDRAM 200 MB/s
Duron 850 MHz Gigabyte GA-7IXE4 AMD750 PC100 SDRAM 200 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz ECS P6VAP-A+ ApolloPro133A PC133 SDRAM 190 MB/s
PIII-E 600 MHz Acorp 6V8633A ApolloPro266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 190 MB/s
Celeron 900 MHz MSI 815EP Pro i815EP PC100 SDRAM 180 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz Intel CC820 i820 PC100 SDRAM 140 MB/s
Celeron 466 MHz IBM 628848U i810 Int. PC66 SDRAM 140 MB/s
C3 800 MHz VIA EPIA PLE133 PC133 SDRAM 130 MB/s
PII 266 MHz Intel DK440LX i440LX PC66 SDRAM 120 MB/s
K6-III 450 MHz Asus P5A ALADDiN5 PC100 SDRAM 120 MB/s
K6-III 400 MHz Epox EP-MVP3G-M MVP3 PC100 SDRAM 120 MB/s
PentiumMMX 166 MHz Asus TX97-E i430TX PC66 SDRAM 90 MB/s
K6-2 450 MHz Gigabyte GA-5AX ALADDiN5 PC100 SDRAM 80 MB/s
PentiumPro 200 MHz Intel AP440FX i440FX 66 MHz FPM RAM 80 MB/s
C6 200 MHz M Technology R525 i430FX 66 MHz EDO RAM 60 MB/s
K6 266 MHz Asus SP97-V SiS5598 Int. 66 MHz EDO RAM 40 MB/s
Am5x86 133 MHz Gigabyte GA-5486AL ALi1489 EDO RAM 30 MB/s


--------[ Memory Latency ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Athlon64 3500+ 2200 MHz MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum nForce3-Ultra Dual PC3200 DDR 2-2-2-5 45.6 ns
Athlon64 3400+ 2200 MHz Chaintech VNF3-250 nForce3-250 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2-2-2-5 48.4 ns
Athlon64 3500+ 2200 MHz Asus A8V K8T800Pro Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-3-3-7 58.8 ns
Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe nForce4-SLI Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-3-3-8 62.2 ns
Athlon64 3800+ 2400 MHz Gigabyte GA-K8NSNXP-939 nForce3-Ultra Dual PC2700 DDR 2-3-3-7 67.8 ns
Opteron 246 2000 MHz Iwill DK8N nForce3Pro-250 Dual PC3200R DDR 2.5-3-3-8 68.0 ns
P4EE 3733 MHz MSI P4N Diamond nForce4-SLI-Intel Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-15 76.3 ns
P4 3000 MHz Epox EP-4PCA3+ i875P + PAT Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-3-3-8 78.9 ns
P4 2600 MHz Asus P4P800 i865PE + PAT Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-3-3-6 79.7 ns
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual PC2100R DDR 2-3-3-6 83.1 ns
P4 540 3200 MHz Abit AA8-DuraMAX i925X Dual DDR2-533 3-3-3-8 84.5 ns
Pentium EE 840 3200 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 85.6 ns
P4 540 3200 MHz Epox EP-5EGA+ i915G Ext. Dual PC3200 DDR 2-2-2-5 86.7 ns
Xeon 2800 MHz Asus PC-DL i875P + PAT Dual PC2700 DDR 2-3-3-5 94.9 ns
Pentium M 1500 MHz Acer TravelMate 4500 i855GME Ext. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 101.0 ns
P4 3000 MHz Intel D865PERL i865PE Dual PC3200 DDR 3-3-3-8 101.4 ns
Pentium D 930 3000 MHz Unknown i945G Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 101.6 ns
Pentium M 730J 1600 MHz Acer TravelMate 4150 i915PM Dual DDR2-400 3-3-3-8 101.9 ns
AthlonXP 3100+ 2200 MHz ASRock K7S8XE SiS748 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-5 102.2 ns
AthlonXP 2500+ 1833 MHz Asus A7N8X-E nForce2-U400 PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 105.4 ns
P4 3066 MHz MSI 848P Neo-S i848P PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 115.1 ns
P4 2600 MHz Asus P4P800 i865PE Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-4-4-7 117.8 ns
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4T533 i850E Dual PC1066 RDRAM - 121.8 ns
P4 3200 MHz Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT RS350 Int. Dual PC3200 DDR 3-3-3-8 125.2 ns
Sempron 2600+ 1833 MHz ASRock K7VT4A+ KT400A PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 131.5 ns
P4 2533 MHz DFI NT72-SC i850E Dual PC800 RDRAM - 150.8 ns
C3 1333 MHz VIA EPIA SP CN400 Int. PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 161.3 ns
PIII-E 600 MHz Acorp 6V8633A ApolloPro266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-6 166.8 ns
Celeron 2400 MHz Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT RS350 Int. Dual PC3200 DDR 3-3-3-8 169.2 ns
C3 800 MHz VIA EPIA PLE133 PC133 SDRAM 3-3-3-6 178.5 ns
Duron 1300 MHz Asus A7V KT133 PC133 SDRAM 3-3-3-6 182.6 ns
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz Gigabyte GA-7DXE AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 191.3 ns
Celeron 2000 MHz Abit TH7II i850 Dual PC600 RDRAM - 191.8 ns
PIII 450 MHz Intel VC820 i820 PC600 RDRAM - 209.0 ns
PIII Xeon 550 MHz IBM Netfinity 8500R  Profusion PC100R SDRAM - 221.0 ns
K6-III 400 MHz Epox EP-MVP3G-M MVP3 PC100 SDRAM 2-2-2-5 248.5 ns
PII 266 MHz Intel DK440LX i440LX PC66 SDRAM 3-2-2-6 272.9 ns
K6-2 500 MHz PCChips M577 MVP3 PC100 SDRAM 2-3-3-6 286.8 ns


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82945G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 70 27 06 00 90 20 02 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 24 26 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 90 D1 FE 01 40 D1 FE 05 00 00 E0 01 80 D1 FE 
Offset 50: 00 00 02 00 01 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 30 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 10 11 11 00 00 33 33 00 FF 03 00 00 40 0A 38 00 
Offset A0: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 01 00 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 09 71 2B E1 9B 98 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1B F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 D8 27 06 00 10 00 01 00 03 04 08 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 C0 FF FB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 18 29 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 03 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 60 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 10 00 91 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 10 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 1 [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 D0 27 07 01 10 00 01 00 04 06 08 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 D0 D0 00 20 
Offset 20: 00 FC A0 FE 01 D0 F1 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 0A 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 0F 00 00 00 00 11 00 41 2C 11 01 
Offset 50: 40 00 41 30 60 00 00 00 00 00 48 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 19 10 24 26 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 C7 00 06 07 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C8 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 CC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 24 26 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C9 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 24 26 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 CA 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 24 26 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F03: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 CB 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 24 26 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 CC 27 06 00 90 02 01 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 BC FF FB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 24 26 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 20 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 CF 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 20 00 00 88 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 DB B6 6D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 80 00 09 88 85 40 00 86 0F 01 00 06 17 02 20 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 4E 24 07 01 10 00 E1 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 20 E0 E0 80 22 
Offset 20: B0 FE B0 FE F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 02 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 
Offset 50: 0D 00 00 00 19 10 24 26 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 B8 27 07 00 10 02 01 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 24 26 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 08 00 00 80 00 00 00 81 04 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 8A 8A 8F 8B D0 00 00 00 83 80 80 85 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 09 14 01 0A FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 28 06 00 00 38 00 00 00 13 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 33 22 11 00 67 45 00 00 C0 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 0C 10 A8 00 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 01 C0 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 DF 27 05 00 80 02 01 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 20: A1 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 24 26 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 30 C0 00 00 0B 00 00 00 02 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F02: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C0 27 05 00 B0 02 01 8F 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 C4 00 00 81 C0 00 00 01 C0 00 00 01 BC 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 24 26 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 07 A3 00 80 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 30 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 00 02 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 1F 00 80 01 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 DA 27 01 00 80 02 01 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 24 26 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F00: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 93 03 07 00 10 00 A1 00 00 03 08 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 FD 0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 FC 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 01 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3D 03 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 68 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 78 80 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 01 00 80 04 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 28 0A 00 01 2D 01 00 48 00 41 10 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D05 F00: Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Offset 00: EC 10 39 81 07 00 90 02 10 00 00 02 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 E8 00 00 00 FC BF FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 39 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 20 40 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 F7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2770: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR

Offset 100: 10 20 20 20 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
Offset 110: E8 28 50 B9 22 71 60 03 5F 02 00 80 FF 01 FF 03 
Offset 120: 06 0A 00 40 00 05 00 80 F0 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 130: C4 06 00 00 6D 06 1A 87 08 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 05 05 0C 0A 00 3F 
Offset 150: 21 82 2C AE 63 7D 8E A9 00 3F 22 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 160: 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 49 62 33 98 87 21 E0 
Offset 170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 180: 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 190: E8 28 50 B9 22 71 60 02 5F 02 00 80 FF 01 FF 03 
Offset 1A0: 06 0A 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2770: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR

Offset 200: 00 04 0F 00 00 00 00 00 02 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 210: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2770: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR

Offset C00: 22 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C10: 00 00 00 00 03 02 80 00 0B 0E 07 07 06 00 23 32 
Offset C20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CA0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CB0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CC0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CD0: 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset CE0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CF0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.o.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ..........IBM VGA Compatible........04/16/07
C000:0040 ................. ....=.....0........."....y....PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 .....3........j!A......0U...........................HWEAPCIR....
C000:00C0 ........o.......GeForce 7300 GT VGA BIOS........................
C000:0100 .................................Version 5.73.22.66.00G...Copyr
C000:0140 ight (C) 1996-2006 NVIDIA Corp..................................
C000:0180 .......................G73 Board - p456h1b ...............Chip R
C000:01C0 ev [email protected]].D...k.I...o.L....t.
C000:0200 ....M.....N.....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c.....i.%...s.....
C000:0240 ....f"s..2................UU.........|X./QZ..T.,[>[J[z[.[.[>[...
C000:0280 .7.=.C.[.s..........\..[A...q.......$...............B......P!..;
C000:02C0 .(y/../#..#...Z.WZ..5.5..f"s..`.I...!s.[03/05/07................
C000:0300 ..............1...................I..."...A.......,.Z.+.......2.
C000:0340 ..V...Z.............a...r.~Ve.................n.....q.....t...t.
C000:0380 ..x.!.}.<...T.......f`...,[................u..fa....f`3....fa...
C000:03C0 .C.C............u.........8...t......2.....t......QPfVf.D....}.P


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDA Codec Realtek Unknown (10EC0883h)
HDD Hitachi HDS721680PLA380
Motherboard 63-0100-000001-00101111-042607-Lakeport$945GZ/GCT-M_945GZ/GCT-M 04/26/07
Motherboard DMIMOBO: ECS 945GZ/CT-M
Motherboard DMISYS: ECS 945GZ/CT-M
Motherboard Unknown
Optical ATAPI DVD A DH20A4H
PCI/AGP 10DE-0393: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

oops i thought 2 is enough!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Double check the BIOS and see if ONBOARD sound / audio is enabled.
Try using MS updates to see if windows will update the PCI driver on the web.
Did you install the UAA driver?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jaydee_ado (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes i installed the UAA driver, and the onboard sound/audio is enabled, i did microsoft update and all hey got for the hardware is Realtek Semiconductor Corp. - Networking - Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC update. Do you think my onboard sound is broken? should i get a sound card?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

You might want to uninstall that SP3! There are still issues with many machines, and it has been known to have broken more than one machine. SP3 is still a "Beta" release, even though you can download it from Microsoft it's NOT a stable release, yet!

HTH

Bill


----------



## jaydee_ado (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok maybe that's the problem, i'll try that, thank you, i'll keep you posted!


----------

